# E39 stereo FAQ



## boca rat (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi new member looking for a 1999-2001 540i but I need a stereo faq as am an audiophile and worried about the crap that might come in the dash. 

So, Premium sound, DSP etc etc?

What are the options, details, upgrade paths etc?

Thanks!


----------



## AlohaMark (Apr 24, 2009)

Your option as an audiophile is to replace everything except the head unit, wiring, and rear speakers. Don't use the rear speakers. Go to DIYMA and search E39 in the build logs. See Benny's stereo.


----------



## Allen Nugent (Feb 9, 2008)

Er, what is "DIYMA"? (I'd like info on improving the woefull sound in my 540i Executive.)

- Al


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

He is referring to do it yourself mobile audio. It's a forum. 

The E39 (non-M5) had premium and DSP. The HU is the same. I recommend that you get the CD drive to replace the cassette in the dash (I think you can get this from Tom at EuropeanAutoSource.com). To bypass a DSP system, unplug the HU and the amp for 5 minutes, then plug the amp back in. 

The amp and speakers should all come out. The front speakers are 5.25/130mm drivers in small sealed enclosures, 2.5 mids, and tweeters. I recommend that you go with a good 2-way kit from Hertz, Morel, or a few others, unless you are looking for a mega project (like BennyZ's car).

Then I recommend leaving out the rears. 

I do a sealed 10 in the corner of the trunk, and if the skipass isn't installed, I take the R seatback out and knock out the hole wheere it would go (most E39 lack the perfs, so it is an airsaw job). I have a mold that lets me make a factory-looking enclosure for the 10 and it sits on top of the battery door. IT doesn't allow you to follow the little "3 golf bag" diagram on the inside of the trunk lid anymore, but it retains most of your space. 

I think the best E39 sound is attained by using a DSP processor to overcome the driver locations partially, and to fight the small sealed enclosure in the door. 

So I would use a Zapco DC650 6-channel amp, run a set of comps up front, and a 10". The Zapco can take the BMW HU signals directly, and the DS allows mega tuning. About $1800 in gear, great sound.


----------

